# meat slicer



## kw3306 (Oct 19, 2014)

i have a manual general sliver streak slicer and help would be great?


----------



## wolfman1955 (Oct 20, 2014)

What do you need help with? Pictures of your slicer would help!


----------



## rexster314 (Oct 20, 2014)

General slicer looks to be a clone of the MTN brand slicer, or vice versa. I had a MTN 10" slicer that looks exactly like the General 10" slicer

Would help us to know what you want so we can help you


----------



## oregon smoker (Oct 20, 2014)

Wolfman1955 said:


> What do you need help with? Pictures of your slicer would help


I Agree, also when you have time stop on by Roll Call and introduce yourself. as always pictures always Help.

Tom


----------



## jginsberg (Oct 30, 2014)

Not sure the best place for this question but ended up here. I just got a Weston 9" meat slicer. I really like it so far. I am having one issue with it and after looking at other models, I think I'd have it with any. Also not sure if it possible to use the slicer wrong, but nonetheless here is my problem..

After slicing my product, it wants to stick to the blade. After you get past the halfway point of the blade (which the front side the blade goes DOWN against the body of the slicer) whatever sticks to the blade wants to go flying off the back of the slicer. So after the product is about halfway sliced, I have to grip it to keep it from going off the back of the slicer.

Any thoughts, ideas, help?


----------



## rexster314 (Oct 30, 2014)

What are the rpm's of the slicer and how sharp is the blade? If the blade is rotating too fast with a dull blade that might be the reason


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 30, 2014)

JGinsberg said:


> Not sure the best place for this question but ended up here. I just got a Weston 9" meat slicer. I really like it so far. I am having one issue with it and after looking at other models, I think I'd have it with any. Also not sure if it possible to use the slicer wrong, but nonetheless here is my problem..
> After slicing my product, it wants to stick to the blade. After you get past the halfway point of the blade (which the front side the blade goes DOWN against the body of the slicer) whatever sticks to the blade wants to go flying off the back of the slicer. So after the product is about halfway sliced, I have to grip it to keep it from going off the back of the slicer.
> 
> Any thoughts, ideas, help?



I have this same problem with my cheap Cabela's slicer... The problem is the open blade (no cover over it)...  If you look at the higher end slicers you will see the blade is mostly covered except for the leading cutting edge...  there is nothing that you can really do to solve this problem except buy a better slicer....


----------



## rstr hunter (Oct 30, 2014)

Depending on what you are slicing, I find that my slicer does much better with cold meat versus warm meat.  If it's belly bacon, I'd even say semi frozen.  But we even did roast beef this week and warm it would try to throw it, but cold, it shaved it beautifully.  Just a thought.


----------



## jginsberg (Oct 31, 2014)

JckDanls 07 said:


> I have this same problem with my cheap Cabela's slicer... The problem is the open blade (no cover over it)... If you look at the higher end slicers you will see the blade is mostly covered except for the leading cutting edge... there is nothing that you can really do to solve this problem except buy a better slicer....


I agree and realized that after I posted. Other than that, it is a great slicer. Too bad they don't have an option to add to it. Oh well, another $100 more and I could have avoided this issue.

Thanks for the reply.


----------

